# Showing Off



## Gurmeet kaur (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there a need for us sikhs to show off our wealth? I recently came to know that a so called sikh(i would refer to him that way) donated a golden palki sahib for guruduwara at Pakistan. All sikhs were invited for a "darshan". What do they mean by "darshan"?Is this what sikhism is about? showing off?


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 2, 2005)

Dear Gurmeet Ji,

The Answer to your question is both yes and no.

The relations between two individuals are governed by ethics. Relation between two groups/communities are governed by politics. 

In the same way:

If I show off at personal level, it is my Ahamkara. It is a vice Guru Sahib has asked us the get released from. If this showing off is at the level of Panth, it is being conspicuous. It is needed specially for the young ones of our Panth because they understand only what they see.

I agree with you that for a person who is mature in Gurbani and applies to its one life all such things are not necessary. 

We have to take total view of the event that happens, first how it affects the humanity and the environment, then how it affects the Panth and finally how it affects me as an individual spiritually and in my social life. Then apply the values we have learnt fron Gurbani to arrive at our own stand on the issue. 

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## Gurmeet kaur (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Amarpalji,
What I found utmost disgusting was that everyone was asked to come and give darshan to the palki sahib that was to leave for Pakistan in 2 days. And the darshan was at a very prominent leader's home. So what would you call this "seva" or showing off? I think if the leaders really want to do some true seva then they should help out our poor brothers andf sisters instead of showing off their wealth in such a manner.


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 3, 2005)

> What I found utmost disgusting was that everyone was asked to come and give darshan to the palki sahib that was to leave for Pakistan in 2 days. And the darshan was at a very prominent leader's home. So what would you call this "seva" or showing off? I think if the leaders really want to do some true seva then they should help out our poor brothers andf sisters instead of showing off their wealth in such a manner.


 

Kaur ji


I agree with you at this point but the problem is that politics is important pillar of sikhism and in present condition it is in rotten state so anything done even for a good cause in panth turns out  to be nasty one



Jatinder Singh


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 6, 2005)

Dear Gurmeet Kaur Ji,

I agree with you on the element mentioned by you.

' everyone was asked to come and give darshan to the palki sahib' 

People, if they come on their own to see the Palki, there is nothing wrong in it. Further, 'Palki' is an item i.e. 'Akaar'. we are worshipper of 'Nirakaar'. The Palki on which Siri Guru Granth Sahib is going to be kept is an object of respect for we Sikhs, yet it is not and entity of reverence. If any un-sikhlike act has been done I too feel bad like you.

I fully agree that there are many forms of Seva. Making Palki is one and service of the needy is another - all have to be done. 

I also agree with you that selfless servce of the needy is equal to serving the 'The Sat'. Who knows, the individuals who have contributed in making the Palki may also be doing that too. I know many such people. 

The spectacle of Palki Yatra brings it to the attention of the media. In this way it gets covered in whole of the world. People come to know that there is another religion i.e. Sikhism. After 1984 events in India, lots was spoken in the foreign news media, they covered all aspects of Sikh's life. Because of it, you will be surprised to know that a french lady - wife of a French Govt official equivalent in position to the secretary to Govt of India of that country - knew how we tie our beard and turban and what os our daily routine. I was astonished to learn how much the Russian offical of a very high ranking working in IAEA knew about Sikh history and the difficult path our Panth had to follow. He told me in appreciation of our history : You are 'A One' people'. 

All this has happened due to media coverage. We have to do good things to get into news and convey our separate identity to others. It has an impact. 

I see this 'Paki Yatra' in the context of Sikh identity. If people of the world are well informed about our unique culture, then even before passing the Judgment the courts too will take our values and beliefs into account; we as Sikhs will have less of difficulty in other countries.

Media is a very powerfull tool in shaping opinions. We must use it to convey our unique religion and culture to the people of our planet.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 6, 2005)

Gurfateh

during the times of Guru and Misl period more funds(which were very les after all) were spend to make forst,weapon or say preaching or upliftment of poor and no mony was spent to decorate Gurudwaras or Palkis.

Only during the times of Ranjeet singh and other kings when paganism made some inrodes that gold etc was placed in Gurudwaras as it is done in Hindus or Jains Temples etc.

In fact refomers later on duirng Singh Sabhamovement used funds in eduaction and health secotr plus preaching etc. 

So in foregn rule also Sikh Panth survied.

Even RSS or VHP discurages such acts like putting gold etc in temple instead they want mony for SEv Bharti or Vanvasi Kalyan Parishad.

They say that if hindu survive then only could there be use of temples etc.

Are Akalis or congress men listening.

World is knowing us more for something which is not our traditon byut the tradtion of pagans of India.


----------



## Amarpal (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

All religious systems of India except Sikhism deals with 'Piri' only. In these systems if one wants to reach the highest level in spirituality, the seeker has to shun the family life.

Sikhism is the only religion of India which combines 'Piri and Miri'. It is the only religion which demands from the seeker to live a truthful life as a house holder. Sikhism is not a life-negating system instead it is life-affirming religion.   It does not view life as punishment or Maya; instead it considers it as gift from 'The Sat' and an opportunity to evolve both in spiritual world and the empirical world. Sikhism this way becomes a unique religion in Indian system.This very special aspect should never be lost sight of. 

Sikhism is the first religion of the world whose scripture awards equal status to women. It is unfortunate that Sikh sociology is lagging in this respect. I also agree that we in the Panth have to do more in this area too. Sikhs cannot extrapolate from other religions of India n can they import into its philosophy, the ways of other religious systems of India.

We must never forget that our Guru Sahibs to lived and dressed like Kings. Ture, it is a fact that Ranjit Singh covered the Gurdwars with gold. He did the same for the Mandir in Kashi also. Gold was added to the temples by the Kings of the south India also, Kamakshi temple in Madurai, Bhredeshwara temple in Tanjaur, and Bala Ji temple in Tirupati have gold on them. The temples of Orissa though donot have the component of gold but are very intensely covered with sculpture, they are very imposing, the resources spent on their construction must have been enormous. 

I agree that more should be done spiritual upliftment of panth. Yet we should not limit ourselves to spiritual aspect alone, the evolution is material field is also equally important. 


It is true that in early days the Gurdwaras were not imposing and conspicuous. That only relfects the the resource position of the Panth. And we all know it changes with time.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 8, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das with head dowen agree to Amarpal Singh JI and thank him for givng very correct direction to das.

Das thanks you a lot for that.

das would like to give another link below anyway which das did not like for they have used personal slander and rssphobia to tarnish the image of many respected people in Panth.

das does not support the views of link below but just want all the sangat to have look on it.


http://panthic.org/news/125/ARTICLE/2044/2005-12-04.html

Das's friends in Hindus were unhappy that gold of India has gone to Pakistan while the link above wants to paint them as conspirator.


----------



## devinesanative (Dec 10, 2005)

If Sikhs wish to make a Reality Below ;

"Raj Karega Khalsa ........ "

Then , Instead of showing off the Wealth ,the sikhs should participate in making India A strong Nation by building successfull Business enterprises which will ulitimately feed many homes and will thus be helpfull in the removal of poverty.

Today , India has many jobless youths wandering here and there.


----------

